# Hay Cubes/Pellets



## Matt73 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought 200 bales of nice, first cut, grassy hay back in June. I thought I had plenty as I was feeding a grass/alfalfa mix before and had to really watch how much I fed; with this hay I can pretty much just throw as much as they want at them




I love it, but...what I have left probably won't last until even February



I'm thinking of conserving this remaining hay (for turnout and something to eat overnight) and feeding either timothy pellets or cubes. I have some cubes that I soaked for Willow when she was sick last year and she loved them. Lex doesn't really like them, but I'm sure I can turn her on to them. Does anyone feed pellets or cubes exclusively? How do you like them? I love the idea of them (convenience, consistent quality etc.). I feed four times a day anyway, so I don't think boredom would become a problem (that and the fact that they'd still get hay during turnout and at night). Just want to hear some thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 27, 2011)

Can you get chopped bagged hay there like TNT Chops? I have fed it exclusively before, and love it. When using a hay "alternative" to completely replace regular hay, this would be my choice. No soaking required, fed pound per pound the same as hay, no reluctance from horses to eat it, no choke, and still provides long stem forage.


----------



## Marty (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Matt: I have never replaced hay exclusively with a pellet or a cube but there were drought times when I did need to stretch out my hay supply. For daytime turn out I very reluctantly and against my better judgement went to round bales to supplement. I was presently surprised and so were my horses. Using them solved a lot of problems and allowed me to keep my good baled hay for stall use.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I fed a mixed hay cube last winter and just put hay outside so they had something to do, i never had any problems but I did wonder if they got bored as it only took them 30 minutes at most to finish it.

That is a good idea Marty, thanks


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great replies/suggestions guys



Not sure if I can get chopped hay, "jag". I'll look into it.


----------



## wrs (Oct 27, 2011)

With the drought we've been having. Hay cubes and pellets have been a lifesaver for us this year. So easy to feed and store. Love soaking them in water, that was nice on the real hot days and going to shows. We useStandlee Great product.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 27, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I fed alfalfa cubes exclusively for many years, and the horses loved them. I didn't even add 'hay' to the mix, and they were essentially on dry-lot. I really don't even remember why I starting buying Alfalfa in bales -- can't remember. But when I can't get nice alfalfa, I still use the cubes or pellets. I think the horses prefer the cubes, because of the biting and chewing -- as I don't soak them for the adult horses at all (except the old ones with limited teeth). And for my youngsters, I simply add enough water to the bucket to make the cubes swell a bit -- which makes them a little softer for young teeth!
> 
> I think they'll love the cubes!






So...how do you feed them when they are turned out? Just in tubs on the ground?


----------



## Reble (Oct 27, 2011)

We have been using hay cubes for at least 6-7 years. Cannot remember when we started.

Never have soaked them. We get the mini cubes (Alfafa/Timothy) from our co-op near by.

We buy skids of 40 bags and they deliver and pile them in our barn.

If we get them delivered on Wednesday which is their delivery day no charge.

Nice when it has a light dusting of snow and the sun is out, we just toss out a bucket full for them.

They find them and takes them longer to eat..keeps them walking around like grazing and the snow helps moisten them. Keeps them from getting bored.


----------



## chandab (Oct 27, 2011)

I have ok baled hay, but do buy hay pellets (mostly timothy or orchardgrass pellets) to supplement and improve the quality of the baled hay I can get. I feed them dry, and so far, no problems. I've tried cubes, but mine don't like the standard sized cubes dry or wet. I did find some mini cubes this fall, and they like those better, but still not thrilled with cubes.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 27, 2011)

Love timothy pellets. I usually feed them in the morning in winter then grass hay and sweet feed PM. Works well for us. It's nice to be able to take them if I'm traveling with the minis too. And they are already used to eating them.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Because of the drought, we're feeding everyone beet pulp and limited hay. If you use cubes, PLEASE soak them. Horses just aren't meant to eat cube and I've seen one to many chokes from them. Chokeing on cubes is 100% preventable if they are soaked.


----------



## alongman (Oct 28, 2011)

We feed our show horses both pellets and cubes. We haven't had any problems with them at all. If you do feed them outside, though, it will be harder to monitor. A flake of hay is usually pretty uniform, but if a horse doesn't get 1/3 of their pellets as they got walked into the ground or dumped out, then that's a large difference.


----------



## Reble (Oct 28, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The "soaking" of cubes has been a hot topic here on LB several times in the past.
> 
> *I don't mean to create a 'hot topic' again, and each person must do what they think is best. * I have NEVER had a horse choke on Alfalfa cubes, no matter what the size.
> 
> ...



I agree, what about pieces of carrots, horse crunch etc.

They are much harder than our cubes that are being used.

Most horses break them down, to dust before eating and I also find my foals just eat what mamma breaks up.

Touch wood, do not want any of mine to have choke.

Have tried the soaking and mine will not eat it that way, maybe because they have been raised with chewing them, not sure.

I do believe it depends on where you buy it. Ours is the mini cubes and breaks up easy in my hands.

As stated do what is best for you.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

I've worked in veterinary medicine for over 12 years now. Every choke I have ever seen be it in a mini or a full size horse has been from alfalfa cubes. Every. Single. One. We had a full size horse with such a severe choke, we almost put him down. BUT, thanks to inhalant anesthesia and inventive vets and techs we managed to get the cube passed into the stomach. You all may do what you want, but I speak from experience and just because its never happened to you doesn't mean it won't. I have never seen a horse choke on soaked cubes.


----------



## Reble (Oct 28, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> I've worked in veterinary medicine for over 12 years now. Every choke I have ever seen be it in a mini or a full size horse has been from alfalfa cubes. Every. Single. One. We had a full size horse with such a severe choke, we almost put him down. BUT, thanks to inhalant anesthesia and inventive vets and techs we managed to get the cube passed into the stomach. You all may do what you want, but I speak from experience and just because its never happened to you doesn't mean it won't. I have never seen a horse choke on soaked cubes.


I am not trying to be nasty but wondering what you think of carrots and horse crunch, which I can not break up?

Have you found anything else that has caused choke that has come up with your experience?

Would be nice to know. not trying to take away from this topic.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Carrots are generally fed as treats and in smaller pieces than most hay cubes. I've never seen a horse choke on anything but hay cubes. They just do not spend a lot of time chewing them.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it just alfalfa cubes you're talking about when discussing a choking hazard, "txminipinto" (or do you include timothy and timothy/alfalfa as well)? I have never _not_ soaked when feeding cubes; I'd be a bit nervous not soaking them. What about pellets? I soak my Gro 'n Win pellets now, but not because of a fear of choke; I just think it's nice for them to have a warm bit of feed and some extra moisture in the fall/winter (I started doing it with just Lex when she had Levi 5 1/2 months ago, and now that the cold weather is approaching I just think it's nice for them).


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, not to be argumentative, but my horses have NO urgency to feeding -- they do not 'wolf down' either their grain rations or alfalfa (no matter what the form), *and spend considerable time 'grazing' their cubes* when that is the form of alfalfa I'm feeding that day.
> 
> Perhaps horses that are afraid someone might 'steal' their food away -- so those that eat panicked and quickly -- are the ones you are seeing. But I do find it rather a 'stretch' that in 12 years "EVERY [case of] choke I have ever seen be it in a mini or a full size horse has been from alfalfa cubes."
> 
> JMHO ~~ Diane at Castle Rock


Diane, not sure why you don't believe me. Have no reason to lie or embellish anything.

Matt, any kind of compressed, hard hay cube can cause choke. Pellets are not as likely since they are small. I agree, I like to have a warm mash of some sort during the winter months for extra moisture. It definitely doesn't harm them to do so. That's one of the reasons I like beet pulp.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 28, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It's not that I don't believe you, I just found it surprising, since choke can be caused by so many things. Like this, from an article regarding choke in horses:
> 
> _Causes_
> 
> ...


Not really trying to be smart @$$, just pointing out that many of the things that lead to choke are wrapped up as one with a feed cube. Its like playing with a gun with one bullet in it. Eventually, the trigger is going to strike it. I've never personally had a choke (knocking on wood), but I don't feed cubes. And my professional veterinary experiences are why I don't.


----------



## starlasstable (Oct 29, 2011)

Working at vet clinics I too have seen many choke cases, always on dry cubes. But then, some horses will choke or get hurt no matter what.

Personally we use pellets and sometimes mini cubes. I always mix a little water, and lately aloe juice from Wal Mart in them. Mainly to just moisten, started this in winter to add salt, balancers, and joint supplements to those that needed it. This way with the soaked pellets, nothing was knocked into the dirt and wasted. We also add beet pulp. This way, they get plenty of water, their salt to encourage drinking and they love it.

I have a few times mixed in some dry pellets and/or mini cubes and they prefer the soaked. I don't soak them to mush, they are still a little chewy, it just works for us. I too would be very hesitant to give them completely dry, but everyone has a right to their own way of feeding. We have had two years of not so good hay, so I have been feeding the pelleted hay to fill in. It is so good for stretching the hay.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to feed dry cubes to a Quarter Horse mare I used to own. She wasnt a horse who bolted her feed or anything, and was in good health. She choked within the first week of feeding them. If I use alfalfa cubes now, I soak them. Right now Im using alfalfa pellets. I dont like the standlee brand, I feel they are too big, and they take forever to soak. Ive been feeding producers pride brand, and although I do wish they were still as small as they used to be, I think they are much better than the standlee. They are actually made by purina mills, and are branded producers pride for tractor supply. Ive been feeding them to my horse we are treating for ulcers, as he is not to get grain while being treated, but gets stressed out if everyone gets a feed pan but him. Works pretty good, still only forage, but he thinks hes getting something.


----------



## WeeOkie (Oct 29, 2011)

The alfalfa cubes that I buy are a little over 1 inch square and are from 1 inch to 2 inches long. My round bales are not the best this year so am supplementing with the cubes to improve the quality of their forage. Approximately how many inches or pounds should I use per horse. I have been putting the soaked cubes out at noon, and they all come running. Also, if it gets to the point that no baled hay is available, how much would be needed per horse?


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2011)

Rita, you feed cubes just as you would baled hay. Generally, it's 1 - 2 lbs per 100 lbs body weight per day. Dry weight. I weigh mine on a small scale, so I know how much I'm feeding each day.


----------



## WeeOkie (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, Becky.


----------



## PamH (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a client of mine call me just a couple of weeks ago on this. She had never heard of a horse choking and described the symptoms. Needless to say I directed her to call her vet that she had an emergency situation. After the vet was able to help the mare pass the blockage, she discovered she fed the wrong bucket of feed to her in the dark during feeding that night. Sure enough it was hay cubes she had put in there for one of her other horses. Now mind you she seperates all her horses at feeding time, so there was no fighting for food over this. The mare simply didn't chew enough to swollow the dry hay cube.

I have seen a lot of choke over the years and yes, mainly on hay cubes. However, I did loose a mare to choke on pelletted feed. The biggest danger with choke is the damage that can be caused to their esophagus and it only takes one time chance damage. Folks, that cannot be repaired! The results can damage it to erruption, or expansion where the esophagus does not return to it's normal state. The later is what happened to one of my very expensive cutting horse mares. After the "super esophagus" happened, she would eat and half her feed went directlly into her lungs. Needless to say no amount of money could save her situation and we lost both her and her colt she was carrying.

Now some may argue that soaking ver non soaking, but seriously how many would like to live through the situation of choke or better yet having to put down your beloved horse? Sort of like what I tell clients when they ask if they should give a tetanus shot after their horse has cut himself. I say would you rather deal with the problem and loss, or look at it as cheap insurance for your horse's life? I just do not see the rational of arguing a point like this?


----------

